# Fatima Memorial College Test



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey guys..

anyone here taking fatima memorial college test?? Its scheduled to be on October 8th, 2008. 

How are you guys planning to study? 

and do we have someone whose already taken this test before? if yeah.. please give us some advice and tips on how to study.. the format of the test... and the difficulty level of the questions.. 

any advice is more than welcome.. 

thanks #yes


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i am giving the test  n no ball points even req they will provide us


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

ahan.. fatima how are you preparing for this entrance test? just reviewing from FSc books?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yup wt else to do


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

the test is tommorrow!!!!!!!!! ARE YOU READY for it fareeha?? 

it is at the interboard of secondary education right???


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ya examination halls of tht not in board office


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hi fareeha.. 

how did ur test go? my test went okay.. but yaar im really dishearted and sad now.. bcuz the guy next to me kept cheating with the guys behind him./ and when the inviglator came to him.. i thought shes gna b like wat r u doing.. insted she said.. tell me which answers u want.. and she and the other invigilators helped him do the entire exam... it made me so angry.. its so freakin unfair.... :'( those inviglators seemed like college students...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hey ya there were colege students but in our rom it was really strict my test also went f9, hey in which rm u were?


----------



## maira (Oct 6, 2008)

wasnt the test weird asin the entire physics section was from vectors radioactivity n work power energy n the Q.s very similar too ..and those scientist names and dates for hevensake who learns all tht those werent even asked in mcat:Sand yes i too heard about invigilatorz helping the students:S


----------



## maira (Oct 6, 2008)

or mayb just i found the test weird coz i hav done alevels :S...but i did prepare fsc course n still found the test very weird


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

< sara > said:


> hi fareeha..
> 
> how did ur test go? my test went okay.. but yaar im really dishearted and sad now.. bcuz the guy next to me kept cheating with the guys behind him./ and when the inviglator came to him.. i thought shes gna b like wat r u doing.. insted she said.. tell me which answers u want.. and she and the other invigilators helped him do the entire exam... it made me so angry.. its so freakin unfair.... :'( those inviglators seemed like college students...


Sara don't forget this is pakistan. If u have lived here from the beginning u shud be used to it by now!



Fareeha said:


> hey ya there were colege students but in our rom it was really strict my test also went f9, hey in which rm u were?


Hey test kaisa raha, any chance of getting in for both of u gals????


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

Xero said:


> Sara don't forget this is pakistan. If u have lived here from the beginning u shud be used to it by now!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey test kaisa raha, any chance of getting in for both of u gals????


 
i am so sick and tired of people saying "get used to it, its pakistan. dont try to justify the actions of those stupid desperate college girls just because we're in pakistan. being pakistani doesnt mean you can be a moron and its ok. the people that keep saying this are the reason nothing improves around here.

and i feel for you sara. i saw people cheating at the mcat, and i was so mad because they were fsc girls and they already have the advantage that they didnt get 10% deducted from their grades, and on top of that theyre cheating. i told the invigilators, one even laughed in my face! they told me to just let it go, that it doesnt make a difference. i knew the roll number of one girl and later on i checked on the internet and she got in.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

man dis is pakistan ..cheating is wat it takes to pass in the tests nt hardwork.....later in future only ur knowledge will be appreciated those ppl who have passed with the help of cheating will then regret themselves.......


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

too al of above u know a guy whos number were in 700 n he were asisted by the teacher coz he cant get in obviuosly n one who had 880 she wasnt helpd bcz she had a really gd chance now wht so ever just pray that we all get in
but this forum helped me in one f eng section the word was their for synonym NOVICE  which i obviosuly got right


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

inshallah....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

chickoos u gave test?


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> too al of above u know a guy whos number were in 700 n he were asisted by the teacher coz he cant get in obviuosly n one who had 880 she wasnt helpd bcz she had a really gd chance now wht so ever just pray that we all get in
> but this forum helped me in one f eng section the word was their for synonym NOVICE  which i obviosuly got right


 
if he has 700 that's probably because he's lazy or just doesn't have the aptitude for medical. therefore he should either try again in fsc or do something else. if some college girl is just desperate for attention and helps him cheat, making another bad doctor wont do the world any good at all. it takes away the chance of some girl who got 180 marks higher than him by making sacrifices he didnt.

and no, i refuse to be just another idiot and "get used to it because its pakistan". you people get mad at others when people come from abroad, see this crap and get frustrated enough to call it crapistan, but where is your patriotism now? how about doing something patriotic that isnt as easy as just using green font? if you get used to it now, when you're older and actually get to the position where you can do something about it, you wont give a shit anymore. scuse my french.

patriots are not lazy. to be a patriot means to care about your country atleast enough to WANT to make a difference, which is more than what i can say for most pakistanis.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

*sighz* 

yeah... i was really shocked and disappointed...  dat guy.. who the invigilators helped.. was so "paindoo!" I doubt he cud speak in english... hmm... so disheartening.. and discouraging really... i mean i tried really hard for all these tests.. .and to see someone just going thru lyk this... its just so wrong...  sadly.. therz nuthing we can do about it... Allah is watching envrything.. and he wont do any wrong to people like us who did nuthing but hardwork... 

inshAllah it will b all good i hope... 

hmm.... {still dishearted...}


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

so soon n sara dnt be so i am mch frustrted then u bth i am living here n the system is now just really very much bad dnt know wt to do now am realy wrd even 4 my self but just trusting allah wt else


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

oh fareeha... trust me... im just as frustrated...worried adn stressed and fed up... 


oh god...hmm inshAllah things will be fine soon... or soi hope..


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

am feeling to cryyyyyy


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

fareeha....me too.. :'(


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

tomorow is the list and am vvvvvvvvvvvvvv afraid


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

today at 4! an hour left? 
i thought when all the tests would be over id be free. but nooo.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

hope u guys get in


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

result not uploaded yet.... did u guyz apply fur mbbs or bds??


----------



## sadi (Sep 6, 2008)

best of luck:happy:


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

now its tomorrow at 2.


----------



## maira (Oct 6, 2008)

whats the website for fmh?iv heard its up:S


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

HTML


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

i didnt get admsn in FMH. My primary option was BDS 
and most candidates selected have secondary option BDS.

y did they select only 24 candidates. werent 50 supposed to be selectd fr BDS


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

savage.. how do u know da result??? :S


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

me dint too


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

SARA :::::::::::cause its been UPLOADED goto fmh;s site


----------



## fsa791 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi, I am looking to study in Pakistan was just wondering how hard was entry test?


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

aww... i didnt either.. does anyone know how they made the merit list... like wat percentage is wat..... plz sme one telll me asappp 

its kinda unfair.. they shud tell us wat we scored on the entry test....


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

yea they should tell us. FMH ppl r wackoz...


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah the are..  i didnt like the building either.. but i still hav to get in.. smewhere.. anywhere P inshAllah... savage. did u get in newherE?? where did u apply???


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

i got short-listed in lmdc fur BDS


----------



## fsa791 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just find out that thisis not final list.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the merit for fist list was 950 marks, 2nd list wd be up on 29


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

thnx fareeha


----------



## rassan (Oct 15, 2008)

the merit is not 950 couldn't be so coz i know somebody with 905 who got in.


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

yea, cause if it was then not one person who had done a levels would have gotten in. thats the merit for government medical colleges! can you believe that last year the merit was 840 in private colleges? thats what they told me in cmh and fauji foundation. and look at us now. i know ppl with above 920 who didnt get it in fmh. thanks a lot shahbaz sharif. idiot.


----------



## rassan (Oct 15, 2008)

fmh has 25 bds seats only. I read somewhere that PMDC gives recognition only if the student bed ratio is 1:5 where has FMH consists of 600 beds only if they were to take 150 students they'll be violating the laws. They palyed a game and made a huge amount of money just out of the admission prossess . There is no information on the no of seats neither in their prospectus nor on their site. If i knew they were to take only 20 bds open merit candidates i wounldn't have applied.


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

youre right, 20-25 is not enough! thats crazy. even if the total is 50 with overseas and foreign people, what kind of sorry class will that be? colleges are supposed to have lots of people. even a hundred a year is just pathetic. in pakistan, we need to make bigger colleges so they can actually admit a decent number of people like they do everywhere else in the world.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

merit has been raised to 15 percent this time


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hey guys.. wat do u mean by the second list? is that list gonna b only for locals? or for foreigners and overseas as well????these dum ppl dont pik up their fone.. 

and on top of that.. i forgot my roll number...  hmmpphH! wat shud i do now :S


----------



## rassan (Oct 15, 2008)

well if the selected student doesnot deposit fee tell 28 oct the seat will be offered to the next candidate on the waiting list this goes for all catagories.

pay them a visit and also ask them to tell you your merit no that might give you an idea whether you'll make it in the second merit list or not.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

second list wd be on that basis if some of the students dint submit fees


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah i think so fareeha.. but the ppl who pik up the fone are so freakin rude  he didnt even answer my question and sed "list 29th ko lage gi" and hung up :S


----------



## rassan (Oct 15, 2008)

well the merit waiting list for all catagories mbbs/bds is on fmh's website now.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

im on da waiting list... anyone elsE??


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

im also on the waiting list no. 63rd for BDS. So its impossible now for Fatima memorial


----------

